# Looking for 94 Sentra cat forward exhaust



## fcar1999ta (May 19, 2017)

I got a reman ga16de for my wife's 1994 Nissan Sentra due to one cylinder loosing compression. I figure I might as well replace the front of the exhaust (header to O2). I don't need top of the line, just something better than stock (no point in replacing a part with a stock part). 

Any suggestions?

Its the first car she ever bought herself, so I am trying to restore it for her.


----------

